# CRS Photo Journal pt.2



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Blue Rili Shrimps

















One unlucky guy didn't make it.









The PRL are safe in their bucket

























Cycled this 30 gal for about 2 weeks then another week due to a hydra infestation

















Got a 250 watt Metal Halide. Great lighting as the shrimps have gotten use to the light and stopped hiding. Only problem is the electric bill and over heating of shrimp room (aka laundry room). I had to pick up a fan from Cndian Tire and now the temp hovers between 23.5-25


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


>


Are these prl crs?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

yup those were $200 jprl benibachi


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi can I ask how you brought them in to Canada? I am planning a trip to HK. I might bring some in if it's not too big of a problem. Do you have to fill out any papers?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Hi can I ask how you brought them in to Canada? I am planning a trip to HK. I might bring some in if it's not too big of a problem. Do you have to fill out any papers?


Please PM him.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Hi can I ask how you brought them in to Canada? I am planning a trip to HK. I might bring some in if it's not too big of a problem. Do you have to fill out any papers?


Print out some info on crs and declear them at the canadian customs.
You can put this in a 2 ltr bottle but do this the day before you leave as this is a bad condition to keep high end crs in for too long. Remember to add a floating plant.

Be sure to call customs ahead of time to check as the laws might change since then. Make the point to customs that these crs will die easily if released in the wild as they require very specific water parameters.

I've also decided that the next time I buy CRS they will have to be from Japan, the best quality and the best value. Especially if they are $200 JPRL Hakatas.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I've also decided that the next time I buy CRS they will have to be from Japan, the best quality and the best value. Especially if they are $200 JPRL Hakatas.


Then get back to work if you wanna have the funds for these CRS....stop posting Group Buy topics during working time !!!


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

It's fine alex. I was taking a sh*t break.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> It's fine alex. I was taking a sh*t break.


Hahaha, you made my evening Jay.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, thanks for the tips. I'll keep that in mind.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

